# Killington 11-11-2013



## Bostonian (Nov 12, 2013)

*Date Skied: * 11-11-2013

*Resort or Ski Area: * Killington, VT

*Conditions: * Machine Groomed, Man made

*Trip Report: *After dropping off my son at daycare and a 2 and a half hour driver up to K-Mart, I arrived a little after 10:30 for what would be my first time out  in 7 Months and one day after my ski accident.  Needless to say I happily took to the snow again!  I met up with Puckit early on and we split a 2fer ticket.  Today wasn't about speed, it wasn't about form, nor was it about the bumps.  Today was just about me getting back on the snow and let me tell you, I loved every second of it.  Killington had top to bottom, with beautiful conditions on Rime, Reason, and upper double dipper.  You could also make your way to snowdown and ski down mouse trap, bunny buster and great northern.  All in all a short day but a very very good day out.  Here are some pictures for your viewing enjoyment!

Summit:






Reason/Rime:





Rime:





One happy camper!





One parting shot:


----------



## powhunter (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for the report!  Looks like mid winter out there!


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for the split for my daughter. It saved me the hassle of finding someone.  Glad you had fun.


----------



## dlague (Nov 12, 2013)

Crying inside sad I did not make it!  We had a college visit yesterday that got canceled the day before but our son never checked his email!  Grrrrrrr!


----------



## reefer (Nov 12, 2013)

Way to get back out there. Reports and pics always appreciated.


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 12, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Thanks for the split for my daughter. It saved me the hassle of finding someone.  Glad you had fun.






My pleasure!  I am glad I could help out a fellow AZ'er... I am just very happy to have been able to get out there yesterday.  Already planning for my next trip in a couple of weeks!  Man it was great to get out there though!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 12, 2013)

Great pics! The season is off to a good start.


----------



## octopus (Nov 12, 2013)

i looked at your first pic quickly and thought i was in it, but wrong board. guess somebody had the same jacket as me up there monday, but i never saw him. nice report, conditions were pretty good but it seemed like people were falling down everywhere later in the day.


----------



## dlague (Nov 12, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Thanks for the split for my daughter. It saved me the hassle of finding someone.  Glad you had fun.



Great idea looking here first!  At least some one here can benefit from time to time.


----------



## Watatic Skier (Nov 12, 2013)

I find it interesting that they banned jumping outside of the park for early season, I can see why.  Has killington always done this and do they enforce it very well?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2013)

There appeared to be a lot of ambassadors all over the hill standing near high traffic intersections.   I don't recall hearing them shout out at people to slow down, but maybe they did.

It was definitely a bowling alley in certain areas.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 12, 2013)

The parking lot photo is _*AMAZING!*_


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 12, 2013)

octopus said:


> i looked at your first pic quickly and thought i was in it, but wrong board. guess somebody had the same jacket as me up there monday, but i never saw him. nice report, conditions were pretty good but it seemed like people were falling down everywhere later in the day.



I noticed that too, I saw someone with a sling around their arm, and then another person on a sled.  Rough day for some out there, and my thoughts go out to them.


----------



## octopus (Nov 12, 2013)

that no jumping sign is kinda funny, unless you stopped and read it you would never know. also there were 2 jumps right under the gondola at the bottom that were open most of the day.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 12, 2013)

That's awesome, I'll be up there this weekend for sure!

What's jibbing? Does that mean I can't ski backwards for a bit and other sorts of hot doggery?


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 15, 2013)

I know there's some spots where it's unsafe to be jumping but to lay down a blanket ban outside the park is a bit ridiculous.  If I got my pass pulled for popping off a roller or a little side hit I'd be seriously pissed.


----------

